# Ground Control Coilovers



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

Can anyone help with a cheap place to get the Ground Control Coilovers for a GA16DE? The cheapest place I have found so far was for $399.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats about the cheapest you will find unless someone is selling some used


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Keep an eye out on ebay. I've seen them there every now and then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

wow do GC's actually make a diff model coilover fro the se-r and the GA?


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

www.1201aeromotiv.com
$349 +shipping


----------

